# Is it just me or is this horse a bus?



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

So, it's my typical Saturday night, browsing dreamhorse when I stumbled upon this horse. I love love love his color and height, so I decided to look at the video. I can't tell if this horse is just super long, or what. He is adorable, but his movement looks odd (to me), as does his length. What do ya'll think? (didn't know what section this goes in )

View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds

Warrior July 2013 - YouTube

He just look "off" to me


----------



## GottaQH (Jul 15, 2013)

I like him.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like his back/hips may be out. He's very short strided and unwilling to pick up his feet. He's a cute boy, but looks like he really needs an adjustment at the very least.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kayella said:


> Looks like his back/hips may be out. He's very short strided and unwilling to pick up his feet. He's a cute boy, but looks like he really needs an adjustment at the very least.


That could be it. I watched the video a few times trying to figure out what I was seeing that was stumping me.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

He's got something going on with his hind end for sure. He's short strided and there's zero hinging at the sacroiliac (could be the wrong term) joint, where the hips and back meet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree that it appears as if his hips were out! Drifter looked the exact same way before his first chiropractor visit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

So this horse actually would be a good horse to look at? I just was really thrown off about his movement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If I were to even consider this horse (especially for a demanding sport like eventing), I would be grilling the seller on why he's so short-strided in the back (and no, "he's always been that way" is NOT an acceptable answer). I would also be getting a full PPE including x-rays and, if it's okay with the seller, a chiro to look at him. If it's something easily fixed, and he has the right conformation (couldn't see the ad, so couldn't tell if there were any confo pics), ONLY THEN would I even consider him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If I were to even consider this horse (especially for a demanding sport like eventing), I would be grilling the seller on why he's so short-strided in the back (and no, "he's always been that way" is NOT an acceptable answer). I would also be getting a full PPE including x-rays and, if it's okay with the seller, a chiro to look at him. If it's something easily fixed, and he has the right conformation (couldn't see the ad, so couldn't tell if there were any confo pics), ONLY THEN would I even consider him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here is the ad:
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1886614 - Warrior

How much is a PPE? My family and my neighbors have never got a PPE done before buying a horse. The confo pic in the ad is at an angle.. an extreme angle. I probably will message the owner and ask if there is a reason why the horse's striding is so short, and if chiro work has been done since the video.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Ear mark anywhere from 200 to 500 for a PPE depending on the vet you are working with. Regardless of cost I would not get an eventing prospect without one. Eventing is hard and has a way of bringing conformational or past work skeletons out of the closet.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There is definitely something going on with that horse's back/hips. Look how far he's parked out. 

I would definitely ask for a better confo pic. I like his front end ok, but his back and hind legs have me worried.

100% agree with Rookie on a PPE for a potential eventer. Look at it this way: would you rather spend $300-500 up front and find out the horse can't do what you want it to, or buy the horse on good faith and find out a few months down the road (after you've sunk time and money into training, feeding and housing it) that the horse isn't going to hold up to the demands you're making and you end up having to take a loss on him because no one will buy him except for a cheap trail horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

rookie said:


> Ear mark anywhere from 200 to 500 for a PPE depending on the vet you are working with. Regardless of cost I would not get an eventing prospect without one. Eventing is hard and has a way of bringing conformational or past work skeletons out of the closet.


Geesh :shock: there goes my money.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I suspect that the problem with the horse is the way that the rider is jerking his head all over the place. Her hands are very unsteady and he is afraid to move out.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I just asked about the movement, and asked for confo pictures


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Agree with others that there is something in the hindquarters...even in the vid you can see him dragging at least the right hind toe. That indicates an unwillingness to lift and from the looks of it I am going to stay stifle and/or hips..doesn't look like a hock or fetlock issue.

In truth I can only see this as I had a recent horse do the exact same thing...not quite as short strided but the same indicators...the horse ended up flexing positive on both hinds and practically sat down when the vet palpated his SI area.


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't think There's anything wrong with him either. 
Looks like rider error to me also.


Another thing to maybe consider is his breeding... I would ask where he came from and if he's foundation breeding lines? That doesn't appear to be a normal jog but an indian shuffle gait to me... Maybe I have bad eyes lol


I watched the video for a second time and I do think the tripping issue is due to the saddle being up so high on the withers, the back jocky is digging into his spine when the rider bounces.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

tlkng1 said:


> ...the horse ended up flexing positive on both hinds and practically sat down when the vet palpated his SI area.


Sorry to ask, but what does this mean?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Man, he's got some color <3 Let us know what the seller has to say...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

KylieHuitema said:


> Sorry to ask, but what does this mean?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She means that the horse had severe back pain in the sacroiliac area. When the vet felt of it, the horse cringed severely. 

I suspect this horse is ok though you would have to see him in person to know for sure. Watch the rider's reins. She is sending mixed signals.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Celeste said:


> She means that the horse had severe back pain in the sacroiliac area. When the vet felt of it, the horse cringed severely.
> 
> I suspect this horse is ok though you would have to see him in person to know for sure. Watch the rider's reins. She is sending mixed signals.


I'm starting to question the seller. The ad says that he is being ridden by a USDF gold medalist currently, but would such a big rider ride a horse that's in pain?

Could it be saddle fit in this particular video? Maybe just a sensitive back? Needs chiro work? Or maybe just more padding under the saddle?

I will update everyone on what she responds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't see why they didn't put a video of the gold medalist riding.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd want to see a video of him being lunged loose so you can see his gaits naturally.

I think the saddle/rider is what is causing the short strides.. my boy used to be very similar.

But a chiro appointment wouldn't hurt.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am also suspecting that the issue might not be pain related but a combination of lack of training and a very unsteady rider. He doesn't have any idea how to collect at all and she doesn't know how to ask for it. Of course, it wouldn't hurt to have a chiro check him out along with a PPE, especially for something as stressful as eventing.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Now here's another question.. With this uncertainty of what is wrong with him, is he really worth $3500 as a green horse that has problems under saddle?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You really won't know that until you ride him. He is flashy, but flashy alone won't win shows.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In _my_ area, definitely not. Something like him might bring $1200-$1500 if they were broke enough to be safe for a child or beginner. BUT, if he's got under saddle problems, anyone around here would be lucky to get $500...and that would mostly be for his color. If he was sorrel, he'd be less than $250.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

KylieHuitema said:


> Now here's another question.. With this uncertainty of what is wrong with him, is he really worth $3500 as a green horse that has problems under saddle?


Until you meet him, ride him, and have him evaluated.. you won't know for sure.

For a run of the mill horse without anything that grabs me, no. But I'd pay that for Sky, maybe more.

The right horse is worth it. But don't be afraid to haggle too :wink:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe I need to drive to Texas next time I want to buy a horse.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

If this lady answers me with more pictures, a different video, and says anything about is movement, I will -try- to get a ride to where he is. It's only like 2 states away... I'm just thinking that my horse as a unregistered green horse was $600 and my stepdad's registered green horse was $2500, that $3500 would be pushing it. But of course it's from a different area, and maybe it is actually really nice under saddle. We'll see I guess


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I could not watch the video through, but I think rider error is involved. When the video would pause, he looked good!!

Nancy


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

greentree said:


> I could not watch the video through, but I think rider error is involved. When the video would pause, he looked good!!
> 
> Nancy


In the ad she mentioned he could slow down to a "jog", maybe it was her attempt to slow him down, throwing off his step?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well the way you choose to slow a horse down will definitely affect how they look when they do. If you use your seat, instead of the reins...for instance...

I've heard Appys can do the Indian shuffle. Maybe some of that could be him not 100% in the three gaits? Is that a possibility?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If he is trying to do the "shuffle", he may not have a great trot for eventing. I think he looked better in the short parts of the video where they showed him without the rider.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Celeste said:


> If he is trying to do the "shuffle", he may not have a great trot for eventing. I think he looked better in the short parts of the video where they showed him without the rider.


I watched videos of a couple other horses shuffling, and it seems like he is trotting. I have no clue though:lol:


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

If she gets back to you, I would point out all of your concerns, and offer a lower price, when I saw that price I was really shocked, I thought it was way too high. As for Chiro issues, my daughter had bought a mare who would go ape**** when she was cinched up, come to find out, the issue was a chiro problem, she was adjusted, and nomore problems. I hope things work out for you, he's very pretty.

If she agrees to take less, then there's your $$$ for a PPE. But, I have never gotten one, nor has anyone I've ever known, but it is a wise idea.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am always "just looking" at horse ads, and don't seem to find anything for $200-$600 that I would find acceptable , so I wish I knew where all of these $250 horses were in TX, lol! My daughter did buy her barrel mare, a flea bitten grey for $200, but she was very thin, feet bad, etc, and her sorrel at an auction for $300, who is a dream for anyone to ride. Her neighbor bought a starving mare whom my daughter got her feet trimmed, and put a lot of weight on her, but she went to a rescue, because of major issues with her ankles, and has since had to be put down, but she is not one bit sorry she put out all her efforst and hard work, not to mention $$$ on a horse who was not hers, because the mares whole personality changed, you could tell she was SO happy, and felt very, very loved. By the time she left, she thought she was the Queen of the neighborhood, always prancing around. I keep meaning to post her before and after photos.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Which color horses do ya'll prefer?*

I mainly started this thread because I just read a previous answer to a question, and it was said that red horses were cheap, cheap cheap. And I once saw a rancher with a cremello stallion, and his ad said "No more red horses", so I was wondering, what exactly is it with red horses now that people don't like? I have always loved a nice sorrel, especially with lots of chrome.

If I could buy any color horses I wanted, here are my preferences:

Golden Palomino
Sorrel/chestnut with Chrome
Paint
Grey (as long as it was a very pretty grey like my daughters, or ones I've seen on here.

Ones not so thrilled with
Bay (too common imo, unless it's a glistening flashy one with lots of chrome
Black
Roan
Appaloosa
Cremello/Perlino, unless I planned to breed, which I don't. I just don't see a lot of pretty ones with good conformation.

So, I'd love to hear everyone else's preferances.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am sorry, this was meant for another ares, and I have no idea how to delete it, so I'm not double posting on purpose.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, it's all good Linda . It happens :wink:.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> If she gets back to you, I would point out all of your concerns, and offer a lower price, when I saw that price I was really shocked, I thought it was way too high. As for Chiro issues, my daughter had bought a mare who would go ape**** when she was cinched up, come to find out, the issue was a chiro problem, she was adjusted, and nomore problems. I hope things work out for you, he's very pretty.
> 
> If she agrees to take less, then there's your $$$ for a PPE. But, I have never gotten one, nor has anyone I've ever known, but it is a wise idea.


I would really like to drop that price down.. Alot. Hopefully she gets back to me soon, before snow comes where it would be miserable hauling a horse trailer 3 states away and back  I'm really interested in what she will say. Or if she will even respond. I was thinking if we are actually interested, for say a deposit on the horse, to include a visit to the chiropractor included. So if we go out there to try him, his back/hips/whatever is good. If the test ride goes good, we can get a PPE done. Hopefully he turns out good. I think I see a prospect in him, if his movement isn't always like that.


----------

